
Ask HN: Do You Share Podcasts? - HelloFellowDevs
If you do, do you share entire episodes, links to the show, or certain pieces of an episode? What is your go to way to share them?<p>I&#x27;m a big fan of sharing using the Overcast app with timestamp feature, I have tried using clips but it takes a while to clip and then export.
======
manx
I created my own App for managing and sharing recommendations to specific
friends: [https://listo.unote.io](https://listo.unote.io) It allows to search
and send entire podcasts (listennotes api) and individual episodes.

------
nikivi
I link to episodes or specific things they said I found interesting as a note
or link in my wiki.

[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/podcasts](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/podcasts)

